# General info on moving to Portugal



## SWS (Apr 8, 2010)

Dear All Portugal Expats:

I'm new in this forum.

My family of four - my wife, 2 adult children, have been to Portugal many times. We like it so much that we would like to set up shop and live there and have been planning for a number of years.

Our family profession is running restaurant, which we have been doing for the past 30 years. And we intend to do this also in Portugal. Probably in Algarve area, although Lisbon wouldn't be a bad idea also.

My question in general is, as EU citizens, what do we need to do to set up shop. I would like to know how the procedure look like. And what foreigners should be aware of in looking for affordable living starting from looking for appartment rent to taking up health insurance ect.

Will appreciate, if you all could give me some lead for me to follow.

Best,

SWS


----------

